# Barren Hill (tanker)



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I have recently come across My Brother in Law's ( Recently Deceased)Discharge Book He was in "Athlone castle" from May 1955 until August 1955 as Deckboy and then JOS. He then joined the Tanker "Barren Hill" october 1955 until July 1956 and then He left the MN.He was then shortly to called up for National Service, of course if he had stayed in the MN he would not have been called up(?). He told My wife (His Sister) that He left the MN because of an incident that happened onboard where some people where buried at Sea. That is all the info I have. Would anyone have anything on "Barren Hill" for that period.
Regards. Tony. PS sorry I clicked twice for this thread, I have tried to delete one but no luck.


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

I was over in Europe sailing for a while under the British flag and while I was on the White River and Lucky Star both T2 vessels the Barren Hill was another one of the same class they were on charter to Esso under the Panama flag but carried a UK crew who signed both UK and Panamanian rules of engagement, there were 6 in all I believe, Olympic Mariner,and Steens Mountain, I cannot remember the other two ,not long after I left those ships and returned to Canada.one of the strange things was on board the White River there was a displaced person what his nationality really was no-one knew he worked in the engine room but they could not sack him or put him ashore,I often wondered what happened to him,as the White River was taken over by a German crew when I left to come home,maybe some-one on this site may know


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Jan for that.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Tony,
Just thought you may like to see this,or possibly you have alllreday seen it!
Sorry if its not the correct one!
Cheers
joller6

http://www.aukevisser.nl/t2tanker/id646.htm


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Joller, thanks very much for that, the pic I have already seen but not the info. I guess I won't find much more abour Her unless I go to the National Archives.


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

You have opened up another Trail Dad, You aint half a sucker for punishment!


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't think I am going to get very far with this one Andy but I have got a pic of Her.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Tony,
Do have this one already?


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Much obliged Ruud, brilliant pic of Her.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I am going to re-open this thread as it's getting on for 18 months or so before I first asked the question for any hopeful information on this incident. I find it astounding that my late Brother-in-law packed up the MN only to be called up and being sent to Cyprus during the troubles. Evidently there were some deaths on board the Barren Hill and the bodies were buried at sea??. My Brother-in-law being only a Deckboy found all too much for him and left the service.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tony,

had a good look around but cannot find any info on a explosion or anything related to deaths on BarrenHill. However a little info if it may help.

T2 tanker.
Built 8/1944 by Alabama Drydock Mobile for US war shipping admin Mobile.
1947 Owners Lanmore Co Inc Panama.
48 Panama Transoceanic Co SA Panama.
1960 name changed to Phyllis T Conway.
Same owner rebuilt to 548ft - 14417Gt.
1975 Scrapped at San Esteban de Pravia.

Hawkey01


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Tony,
I think you will need to get hold of the ship's official log, if it has survived, to move this one forward. Trouble is she had a US official number and was owned by the Cosmopolitan Shipping Co. I dont think there will be any records in the UK National Archives. I would be looking across the pond if I were you.
Regards


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I really wouldn't know where to begin as regards the US but many thanks Lads.


----------

